
Parallel Universes Colliding Could Explain Quantum Weirdness - ghosh
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/parallel-universes-colliding-could-explain-quantum-weirdness
======
dogpa
Surely if they are colliding then they are no longer parallel.

~~~
Confusion
The Vice headline does not accurately reflect the article. The hypothesis is
that _interaction_ between parallel worlds could lead to the observed behavior
we currently describe using quantum mechanics.

------
EGreg
It seems to me that wave particle collapse and the second law of
thermodynamics have something in common.

The latter can be explained by simple statistics. There are far far less
ordered states than unordered so it's much more likely that a system would
eventually go into an unordered state.

In fact I consider life to be an interesting counteraction to the second law
of thermodynamics!

Now, something like that could happen to probability when you simply go up to
macro scales. When you have a huge number of particles all interacting
together then the variance is reduced to such an extent that it is as if the
wavefunction collapsed.

After all there is a chance I could go through a wall in quantum mechanics,
just astronomically small because that would need to happen with all the
particles at once.

------
arca_vorago
I just like thinking about things out of my depth, so take my non-expert
rantings with a grain of salt:

I actually have a personal theory similar to this, but instead of multiple
parallel universes, just one other universe. Dual Universes.

I came up with this idea when thinking about dark matter and antimatter. I
seem to understand that dark matter is more plentiful away from planetary
bodies. When thinking about the big bang, the mathematics/physics that
governed the forming of galaxies, stars, planets, black holes, etc, seem to
indicate a desire of a certain "order".

What if another universe somehow broke into this one, and all the matter in it
spewed forth as a different type of matter into ours? Perhaps that matter
seeks to find it's original origin, perhaps in the form of a black hole back
into that other universe. (discounting the blackhole/whitehole theory), but
since black holes are fairly rare, in the mean-time, that matter seeks to
gather until it can pass that point of no return to become a black hole.

In essence my idea is that gravity is a byproduct of matter seeking to return
to it's antimatter state in another universe.

Lots of unfounded hypothesis there, so forgive me if I've gone off the deep
end with that one. I'm just a curious george.

------
alexandersingh
..Is 'Physical Review X' actually a well regarded journal?

~~~
wolfgke
Yes, according to
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Review_X#Brief_History](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Review_X#Brief_History)

"Since its foundation the journal's impact factor has been increasing and for
the first time passed that of the older and prestigious non-open-access
journal Physical Review Letters for the year 2013. This makes Physical Review
X currently the journal within the family of Physical Review journals with the
highest impact factor."

~~~
cal2
It should also be noted that (as of now) there are no immediate citations for
these claims.

------
tempodox
entia non sunt multiplicanda praeter necessitatem. We don't understand “our
own” universe and pulling a “parallel” one out of the proverbial hat is
supposed to help anything? I just view that as a violation of Occam's razor.

------
acd
I interpret this as: We are here for the journey experience and there are many
different journeys!

------
dschiptsov
That's interesting, because "parallel universes", like gods, are mere dogmas
and does not exist anywhere but minds of believers and has been built out of
"social" mental constructs (memes) supported by flawed (correlation is not
causation) "empirical evidences".)

~~~
matthewmacleod
Don't be a dick. These guys are legitimate scientists writing about a new
mental model for quantum mechanics, and it's interesting.

I don't know how else you expect the field to evolve…

~~~
dschiptsov
There are many parallel observers, not universes, colliding with each other.)

~~~
polynomial
When I used to program Lisp I would habitually add an extra close parens to
the end of long statements, just to make sure I didn't miss one.

